# reglzing a skylight



## wallybauman (Nov 5, 2012)

what does it cost in calgary to reglaze a 4' x 4' skylight


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to get much help here on pricing, going to have to make some local calls.
Never heard of a sky light that could be reglazed, what's the real problum?


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

It is generally cheaper to replace the skylight than to reglaze one. Is this skylight deck mount or curb mount ? Glass or Acrylic ?

It is such a small job there is no $ to be made in reglazing an old skylight. Not to mention reglazing will not come with any warranty...it is still an old skylight it just has a new seal. Chances are if the glazing is bad, it is time to replace the entire unit. 

I am mostly refering to curb mount, because that is what i see 90% of the time. Very simple to replace, remove the fasteners, take the lid off, put new lid on...so easy a cave man could do it. (unless it is a steep pitch roof)

Deck mount will require a roofer + a skylight, the new lid will need to be flashed correctly by a roofer.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most skylights that are in need of re-glazing could benefit from a complete replacement.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Unfortunately - I've had to re-glaze skylights.
(Flat, glass - not bubble-panes!)
Not worth it!
Curb mount (I hope) -
Replace it, and someone gets to see if they used "Ice & Water Shield" -
correctly!
Also, if the flashing was done correctly!
As stated above - new skylight = new warranty!! 

It is a "pain" to re-glaze them!

rossfingal


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with replacement as well.....the amount of labor to reglaze vs replace is about the same.

Also....look into tempered glass....it opens up options for better thermal control and you don't have to worry about reglazing a few years down the road.


----------

